# Mich klonen ?



## tearing (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,Ich habe des öfteren Bilder gesehen wo sich leute geklont haben..

D.h einmal saßen sie auf der couch, dann standen sie und redeten mit sich selbst etc,.. Also auf 1 bild mehrere Posen.

Hier mal ein Versuch von mir.:

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/8983/experimentui5.jpg

Leider sieht man links dass es total kantik ist.. wie kann ich das ins "bild reinmischen" so dass man denkt ich würde da wirklich stehen ?

LG

Danke für eure Hilfe im vorraus.


----------



## ink (18. Dezember 2007)

Moin
Erstmal besser ausschneiden und dann den Gaußschen Weichzeichner auf die Kanten anwenden. Vielleicht sollte dann noch dein "Klon" nen Schatten werfen. (Ebene darunter dublizieren, Color Overlay, Tranzparenz (Um es mal billig zu erklären))

Peez


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Dezember 2007)

Kamera auf Stativ.

Selbstauslöser

1 Aufnahme

Die eigene Position verändern

2 Aufnahme


Aufnahmen kombinieren


Alex


----------



## tearing (18. Dezember 2007)

bin ein anfaenger.. hab kein stativ..

KOennt ihr es mir pausibler erklären?

wäre lieb!


----------



## fluessig (19. Dezember 2007)

Was Alex meinte ist, dass du um beste Ergebnisse zu erzielen die gleiche Beleuchtung und die gleiche Perspektive benötigst. Das erreichst du nur, wenn du die Kamera nicht bewegst.

In deinem Versuch hast du ein anderes Bild eingefügt, bei dem weder Perspektive noch Licht mit der Szene übereinstimmen, das ist meist zum scheitern verurteilt oder sieht nach billiger Collage aus.

Du brauchst nicht unbedingt ein Stativ, aber deine Kamera sollte möglichst unverrückbar an einem Punkt sein um 2 oder mehr Aufnahmen zu machen. Das tolle, du musst gar nicht mehr gut ausschneiden, wenn sich die Figuren nicht überschneiden. Es kann zum beispiel genügen, die linke Hälfte des einen Bildes mit der rechten des anderen zu kombinieren.


----------



## HHHenning (19. Dezember 2007)

Um dir das Zusammenfügen der zwei Bilder möglichst einfach zu machen, solltest du dir für deine Kamera einen festen Punkt suchen.

Stelle sie z.B. auf einen Tisch oder in ein Regal und fixiere sie so, das sie sich nach Möglichkeit nicht bewegt.

Dann machst du per Selbstauslöser (haben ja eigendlich alle Kameras) das erste Bild.
Lass die Kamera genau so stehen und mache das zweite Bild.

Jetzt solltest du zwei Bilder, mit jeweils dem gleichem Hintergrund haben auf denen du aber an einer anderen Position zu sehen bist.



Für den anfang wäre es sinnvoll wenn du dich in den Bildern nicht überschneidst, also nicht zwei mal an der gleichen Stelle bist. 

Denn dann musst du dich in Photoshop nur noch aus einem Bild grob ausschneiden und dann ins andere bild einfügen.

Das einzige was du jetzt nur noch machen musst, ist die Hintergründe aneinander anzupassen, also das ausgeschnittene Bild so auf das andere zu ziehen das die Hintergründe genau aufeinander liegen.

Nun hast du ein relativ einfaches Klonbild erstellt.


----------



## Remme (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

was auch ne möglichkeit wäre ist, wenn deine Digitalkamera die Möglichkeit von Serienbildern hat. Hab eine kleine mit Serienfunktion. Da kann man zum Beispiel 5 Bilder einstellen und musst die halt nur schnell genug von Punkt a zu punkt b bewegen. Aber bei 3 Sekunden oder so dürfte das machbar sein.

Ich hoffe mal du bist der englischen Sprache mächtig dann hab ich nämlich auch zwei nette Tutorials:

Nummer 1 ....
Nummer 2  ....

Aber musst halt schauen das du deine Kamera fixierst, wie HHHening schon sagte. Am besten Tisch/Regal mit Tape oder so das dürfte klappen.

Lg Remme


----------

